# проблема с драйвером на сетевую карту Killer E2200

## kokatsuna

Здравствуйте.

Решил попробовать поставить дженту на ноутбук и столкнулся с такой проблемой: на ноуте стоит сетевая карта Killer E2200 и дров под неё в CD образе нет. В итоге он при ifconfig ничего кроме lo не видит и что дальше делать не понятно. Подскажите пожалуйсто, кто знает, как настроить эту сетевуху, чтобы можно было настроить сеть.

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *Quote:*   

> В итоге он при ifconfig ничего кроме lo не видит и что дальше делать не понятно. Подскажите пожалуйсто, кто знает, как настроить эту сетевуху, чтобы можно было настроить сеть.

 

ifconfig -a тоже ничего не показывает?

Что в выводе lspci -k про вашу сетевую карту?

В интернете пишут, что надо патчить драйвер alx

----------

